# Go-to glass cleaner?



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Ive got some autoglym ( i say some, ive got two full tubs) glass cleaner but im not getting on with it, i find its too 'wet' and smears, struggle to get smear free without hard buffing

Is there a better product OR a better method

ie. do some of you clean with something else first then finish with this... or only use a type of towel/tissue/leather/ whatever ?

Thanks


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

what towels / cloths s are you using?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not came across a bad glass cleaner as they are pretty basic formulations. Cloths will be the main issue. Get some decent glass cloths, depending on where you buy them from they aren't expensive either. 

I use the paragon microfibre waffle weaves which are less than a £1 and get cheaper the more you buy. I have 10 of them, use three per detail. 1 for the initial wipe on the exterior, 1 for the interior and 1 that is kept for final wipe down to ensure no streaks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

75% of the glass cleaning is the cloth. 

I use Stoners mainly, but also Gtechniq and fast glass without issues.

for a deep clean I use Autoglym glass cream as I find that one of the best for me, if it's smearing you're using too much and/or not letting it dry prior to removal.

For cloths I use a waffleweave from the Rag Company.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As above decent glass cloths are a must - rag company cloths are really good imo - I use Koch chemie glass cleaner


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Again, its already been said but 75% of glass cleaning is the cloths, not the product


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

I use autoglym with no problem, good micro to spread it then finish with a good Waffle works great for me


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Couldn't agree more. It's all about the cloth.
Even water is effective-ish if the cloth is good.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

found AG fast glass to be my preferred one, i dont use towels though as can never get them to be perfect.

Instead i just use paper towel (Plenty one sheet).

now its perfect


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG fast glass and recently tried Power Maxed glass cleaner. Happy with both, trick as has been said is to not over apply and to dry off with a clean cloth. 

I’ve swapped over to paper towels and they seemed work well for me :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have AG Fast Glass and Angelwax Vision, both good but AW Vision is the dogs and my go to.

Harry


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

AG Fast Glass or Nilglass for the inside, bit I like the Sonax Xtreme for the windscreen.

Though the cloth is the most important aspect. I generally use a Wowo glass cloth. 
No smear or fibre debris left behind.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Ive got some autoglym ( i say some, ive got two full tubs) glass cleaner but im not getting on with it, i find its too 'wet' and smears, struggle to get smear free without hard buffing
> 
> Is there a better product OR a better method
> 
> ...


You are using too much product mate.

My routine for glass cleaning is the following:
1 every couple of days blue paper roll with Nilco or carplan class cleaner.
2 every couple of weeks glass cloth with AG fast glass after performing step 1


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm using Dodo Juice clearly menthol, on with microfiber and the buff with glass cloth or paper towel, really good inside and out, but if the glass is even slightly warm it does smear, but when cool it's perfect and very easy to use,


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried newspaper for cleaning glass,,years ago I used to clean my windows on the house with glass cleaner & wipe off with a newspaper as someone told me the ink in the paper was good for cleaning glass & it always left a streak free finish.

Andy


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> As above decent glass cloths are a must - rag company cloths are really good imo - I use Koch chemie glass cleaner


+1. Excellent stuff.

On the Continong, garages often sell a Wurth foam glass cleaner which seems particularly easy to apply and then wipe off with the wipers if you need to stop every 50 miles to clear bugs.

Peter


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Angelwax vision is Excellant in my opinion


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

These are good, and the larger ones marvelous!
paragonmicrofibre premium glass cloth


----------

